# Free cookies for anyone who answers.. seriously.



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

spicytea said:


> Alright from all the information I've gathered it would go something like this:
> 
> Fi is feeling pointed inwards - subjective, to oneself.
> Since Fi is introverted it doesn't, usually, show itself externally. Take Isaac Newton and calcus for example. Newton, an Ni-dom, didn't bother telling people about calculus for 20 years because he didn't feel the need to. Ni =_ Introverted_ iNtuition. It's _introverted_, not concerned with showing itself externally.
> ...


Now I think even more that you are a TJ, lol. You gave the definitions that are around the internet rephrased.

Well, first of all the F has nothing to do with emotions, but rather just values.
The values of Fi are subjective and internally made. Fe however got objective values.

The purpose of the *Feeling* function is to determine if something is seen as *right* or *wrong/good or bad.
Fe *- uses objectively/externally set values to determine if something is right or wrong/good or bad.*
Fi *- uses subjective/internally set values to determine if something is right or wrong/good or bad.

I got too much of a headache atm to explain more.


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Now I think even more that you are a TJ, lol. You gave the definitions that are around the internet rephrased.
> 
> Well, first of all the F has nothing to do with emotions, but rather just values.
> The values of Fi are subjective and internally made. Fe however got objective values.
> ...


Haha, really? Well I did have a hard time determining if I have Te or Ti which was very hard so I looked at Fe and Fi instead and found that I basically never encounter Fi and when Fe starts showing up I feel uncomfortable and have little control over it. But it _does_ show up. My face is also very expressive when I'm talking. Now, I don't think that Fi necessarily_ has _to be less animated than Fe but the principle behind it does make sense. I'd need more evidence for it, though. The same goes for my type and I feel like I don't have enough evidence which is why it's taken me so long to figure out my type... I guess that sounded very Te-like as well.. Now I'm confused.. Do I actually have Te/Fi?? I always want things to make sense to me, that's how it's always been but if an external source clashes with my own logic I'd consider changing my "logic". 

If they have nothing to do with emotions then why are they called Extraverted _Feeling_ and Introverted_ Feeling_? Perhaps they're not essentially about emotions? Don't they determine their values and morals bas on their feelings? Or am I wrong? If an extraverted feeler felt that a moral was wrong wouldn't they change it then? So many questions all at once...


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

spicytea said:


> Haha, really? Well I did have a hard time determining if I have Te or Ti which was very hard so I looked at Fe and Fi instead and found that I basically never encounter Fi and when Fe starts showing up I feel uncomfortable and have little control over it. But it _does_ show up. My face is also very expressive when I'm talking. Now, I don't think that Fi necessarily_ has _to be less animated than Fe but the principle behind it does make sense. I'd need more evidence for it, though. The same goes for my type and I feel like I don't have enough evidence which is why it's taken me so long to figure out my type... I guess that sounded very Te-like as well.. Now I'm confused.. Do I actually have Te/Fi?? I always want things to make sense to me, that's how it's always been but if an external source clashes with my own logic I'd consider changing my "logic".
> 
> If they have nothing to do with emotions then why are they called Extraverted _Feeling_ and Introverted_ Feeling_? Perhaps they're not essentially about emotions? Don't they determine their values and morals bas on their feelings? Or am I wrong? If an extraverted feeler felt that a moral was wrong wouldn't they change it then? So many questions all at once...


What is underlined is Te (externalized thinking/reasoning).

The reason it's called "feeling" is something that has come from jung and he meant it in a more abstract way which people don't get.

To be honest tho, I need to rethink how I explain Fi vs Fe a bit... it's the only pair I personally got issues with atm in defining.


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Now I think even more that you are a TJ, lol. You gave the definitions that are around the internet rephrased.


So I quickly thought about this. I'm having a hard time thinking how I could have written "in my own words" what Fe and Fi is without considering any external sources. I don't either see why I'd write how I see it completely from my own point of view because that'd have been something completely different, perhaps. And it would have been irrelevant.

Maybe I'm just misinterpreting you?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

spicytea said:


> So I quickly thought about this. I'm having a hard time thinking how I could have written "in my own words" what Fe and Fi is without considering any external sources. I don't either see why I'd write how I see it completely from my own point of view because that'd have been something completely different, perhaps. And it would have been irrelevant.
> 
> Maybe I'm just misinterpreting you?


The introverted functions are more taking an interpretation and sticking to it. I've seen many Ti users in this forum that it doesn't matter how much information you give them, they'll just deny it as bad information and then they might go around telling stereotypes and being 100% that their definition is the correct one.
Introverted feeling is the same about values. I had a discussion with an ENFP about people who have been accused of being rapists and she had (still has I'd assume as well) a very hard view that if you were accused of it then you were guilty and I asked her about the people who get accused of it but are actually innocent and it was like a circuit just fried where she said some random things and then she got back on track saying the same thing as before my comment.

Tertiary Fi isn't as visible or stale tho as dominant or aux Fi since tertiary Fi is bellow Te in function order and not the other way around.


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> The introverted functions are more taking an interpretation and sticking to it. I've seen many Ti users in this forum that it doesn't matter how much information you give them, they'll just deny it as bad information and then they might go around telling stereotypes and being 100% that their definition is the correct one.
> Introverted feeling is the same about values. I had a discussion with an ENFP about people who have been accused of being rapists and she had (still has I'd assume as well) a very hard view that if you were accused of it then you were guilty and I asked her about the people who get accused of it but are actually innocent and it was like a circuit just fried where she said some random things and then she got back on track saying the same thing as before my comment.
> 
> Tertiary Fi isn't as visible or stale tho as dominant or aux Fi since tertiary Fi is bellow Te in function order and not the other way around.


I have some theories that I'd probably never change despite evidence stating otherwise. That may be because I never come to a final conclusion as I don't think you actually can or you don't know if you can. Basically, you don't actually know anything and can't be sure of anything.
Do you think that these Ti users denied the information because they were afraid of admitting they were "wrong" or that they genuinely believed themselves to be right?
I can't really relate to any of this especially not the part about the ENFP and her Fi.

I'm pretty curious, how did you determine your type?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

spicytea said:


> I have some theories that I'd probably never change despite evidence stating otherwise. That may be because I never come to a final conclusion as I don't think you actually can or you don't know if you can. Basically, you don't actually know anything and can't be sure of anything.
> Do you think that these Ti users denied the information because they were afraid of admitting they were "wrong" or that they genuinely believed themselves to be right?
> I can't really relate to any of this especially not the part about the ENFP and her Fi.
> 
> I'm pretty curious, how did you determine your type?


Yea, they think that their definitions are accurate.

I found my type by studying the inferior function, identifying with inferior Se and then it was just INFJ vs INTJ and taking the official test helped clear that out. After which I understood more about MBTI since I was then sure that my thinking patterns were that of an INTJ and that allowed me to dissect my own mind.


----------

